# iPad memory



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

how can you tell how much memory you've used up?  I've searched and can't find anything. Thank you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Settings>General>About

You can also see it in iTunes when you have the iPad hooked up.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

There is also a great app called. Pad Info.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

You don't need an app.. Go to settings then press the about tab.. All info is right there


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks everyone. I knew there had to be an easy answer. I appreciate your help!!!!!


----------

